# Weighing Scales... What do you use? (Lizards/Geckos)



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

I have been using our kitchen scales, and to be honest, they have started producing funny readings... I think one of the legs are a little "off" so it can differ by about 2g :whip:

I would really like to get some of them digital ones with 0.1g incriments. Is it worth it? Personally I think it would be cool to say vimto weighs 11.4g  

Seriously though, I don't mind spending £10-£15 for a decent set <obviously cheaper is better>, but I just want to be able to do my monthly weighing in without hoping they will work properly this time....:blush:

Anyway, if you could tell me which ones you use and possibly recommend, that would be great, 

Thanks,

Jac


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I used these.

I have been pleased with them so far - they seem pretty good for keeping track of my geckos weight


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

excession said:


> I used these.
> 
> I have been pleased with them so far - they seem pretty good for keeping track of my geckos weight


Oh cool! So they do 0.1oz, but do they do 0.1g? 

I don't suppose that matters, but it would be awesome to weigh a baby crestie and see it weighs in a 0.4g for example, or is that sad? :blush:

I might actually get them, they look good and would be ok for the snakes too. Well until Chloe the boa gets to stupid length...


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

i use a set i bought off ebay, came from china and have been superb, 0.1g - 1000g.

Yes i weighed a crestie yesterday and she weighed 38.1g:Na_Na_Na_Na:

These are them:-

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/0-1-1000g-Min...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item3efb6cac61


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Got a set of kitchen digital ones from either Aldi or Lidl about £7


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I use this one for weighing my babies. Very accurate and didn't pay that much for mine lol Weighs from 0.01grams

Digital Scales - On Balance 50gm Truweigh Scale TW-50 - Scales - Paradox.co.uk Head Shop


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Slurm said:


> i use a set i bought off ebay, came from china and have been superb, 0.1g - 1000g.
> 
> Yes i weighed a crestie yesterday and she weighed 38.1g:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ...


Wow 38.1g! See I would love to do that... But they are them pocket scales, do you use a cricket tub? Might get them as well 

Thing is, I would like to weigh my hatchlings after 1 month to see how they are doing and Fish, my first ever hatchling, at 4 weeks, didn't even register on mine, I know he wouldn't, but my scales at present don't read under 2g, how pants is that?! 



Nic B-C said:


> Got a set of kitchen digital ones from either Aldi or Lidl about £7


Ah cool! We have a lidl up the road, will go have a look.

Have you used them, are they any good?


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Sweetcorn said:


> I use this one for weighing my babies. Very accurate and didn't pay that much for mine lol Weighs from 0.01grams
> 
> Digital Scales - On Balance 50gm Truweigh Scale TW-50 - Scales - Paradox.co.uk Head Shop


They only go up to 50g though I think if I read that true. Although a hatchling that weighs 0.23 grams... Wow cool!!!

I have a male that weighs in at nearly 48g already and still gaining <not obese don't panic...>

Saying that though, a crestie much above 46g is not overly common. 

Thanks for that


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> I use this one for weighing my babies. Very accurate and didn't pay that much for mine lol Weighs from 0.01grams
> 
> Digital Scales - On Balance 50gm Truweigh Scale TW-50 - Scales - Paradox.co.uk Head Shop


I was recommended them also by someone, yet i came to a conclusion they are expensive and the 50g model does not allow me to measure the bigger animals.

0.1 is more than enough accuracy i think.


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah they are good and go to small fractions Im not sure they are in all the time as you know how they work but also check all major supermarkets they all sell this sort of stuff dead cheap these days


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Failing that pop to local crack dealer hes bound to have some accurate scales :lol2:


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

yes to minimise stress i use a cricket tub, they weigh about 29.2 grams if my memory is correct, lol, as i tare most of the time now

So clearly with a 29g tub, 50g is no where near enough. Spose it depends on whats your weighing.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I only use these for hatchlings and others for my adults. I weigh mine every week to check weights and nice to be able to see the small weight gains that my other scales wouldn't show.

My biggest female is 49grams and her big butt would no way fit on those scales:lol2:


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> I only use these for hatchlings and others for my adults. I weigh mine every week to check weights and nice to be able to see the small weight gains that my other scales wouldn't show.
> 
> My biggest female is 49grams and her big butt would no way fit on those scales:lol2:


Thats a nice chunky one 

Seen a few real hefty ones on here of late Ive got a male which is growing up towards this sort of size now.

Seem OK in the deep bowl that comes withmine but if jumpy just use a box as suggested above but remember to zero scales first with a box on.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Slurm said:


> I was recommended them also by someone, yet i came to a conclusion they are expensive and the 50g model does not allow me to measure the bigger animals.
> 
> 0.1 is more than enough accuracy i think.





Slurm said:


> yes to minimise stress i use a cricket tub, they weigh about 29.2 grams if my memory is correct, lol, as i tare most of the time now
> 
> So clearly with a 29g tub, 50g is no where near enough. Spose it depends on whats your weighing.


To be honest that was another thought, I should have mentioned, but I will be weighing my crested geckos and my leopard geckos. Also my OH will borrow them for the Tokay. My Leopard Gecko weighs in at 86g so they would be too small.

As with the cricket tub, I didn't bother as I used to use the flat scales, and they would sit on them ok whilst it calculated, then some F10 to clean them off, and the next one, but like you said, if in a tub, minimise stress, will do this in future. Do you put the lid on? Or is that a silly question? lol :blush:



Nic B-C said:


> Yeah they are good and go to small fractions Im not sure they are in all the time as you know how they work but also check all major supermarkets they all sell this sort of stuff dead cheap these days


Oh cool! Will definitely pop in tomorrow then, I want to get some small digital ones from Ebay anyway, but decent larger ones for my adults is required. Thanks!



Nic B-C said:


> Failing that pop to local crack dealer hes bound to have some accurate scales :lol2:


Aye that's a good point! A few dodgy looking folks round here late at night some times


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I actually got mine from the local hippy shop in town :whistling2:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Sweetcorn said:


> I only use these for hatchlings and others for my adults. I weigh mine every week to check weights and nice to be able to see the small weight gains that my other scales wouldn't show.
> 
> My biggest female is 49grams and her big butt would no way fit on those scales:lol2:


Wow that's really good! I have a female heading for 46g, but I don't want her fat, so steadied her food a little and she is still gaining, but not looking fat! An obese crestie is not good!

I must say, it must be something, because most of my collection are hitting towards the 38g mark, I must be really lucky, but like you said, I do want one with smaller incriments for weighing hatchling and sub-adults as like you, I love to see the gain!



Nic B-C said:


> Thats a nice chunky one
> 
> Seen a few real hefty ones on here of late Ive got a male which is growing up towards this sort of size now.
> 
> Seem OK in the deep bowl that comes withmine but if jumpy just use a box as suggested above but remember to zero scales first with a box on.


Yeah, I did that before, but the bowl on, quickly put my little leo Tigger in and he went from 70g in September to 99g in October! :gasp:

I forgot to zero them :blush:


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

measuring 0.01g in geckos whatever size will most likely no mean much as the gecko having a poo will change that figure, so imo it better to have one set of scales 0.1g-1kg ftw:no1:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

She is a chunky girl and has no tail but doesn't look overweight. I have another girl that weighs less but have put on a diet because she does look Moose like :lol2:

I know the babies can lose weight but over time it just give me a good idea of how they're doing. First time Mum and a bit of a worrier lol


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Slurm said:


> measuring 0.01g in geckos whatever size will most likely no mean much as the gecko having a poo will change that figure, so imo it better to have one set of scales 0.1g-1kg ftw:no1:


That's a good point, especially as little fish is now 6 weeks old, it be nice to see 0.1g... 



Sweetcorn said:


> She is a chunky girl and has no tail but doesn't look overweight. I have another girl that weighs less but have put on a diet because she does look Moose like :lol2:
> 
> I know the babies can lose weight but over time it just give me a good idea of how they're doing. First time Mum and a bit of a worrier lol


Aye I know that one! A friend got one and had to put her on a diet, she had like 3 chins  

Hey I know the first time mum worry thing! First four eggs laid in August, three failed, and then Fish hatched late November, he will never leave, and I panicked when he didn't eat for 5 days, now he is one mean eating machine, he even stalks locusts, then eats all of his CGD!!!

Be nice if my hatchlings this year will be the same!!

x


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Awwww that's such a shame but glad to hear Fish is doing so well. Let's hope 2010 is a better year for your babies.

It is very cute watching them stalk when they are so little and the sudden whip round of the head when they spot something tasty lol


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> I actually got mine from the local hippy shop in town :whistling2:


Will be accurate then 

Them Hippys are fastidious fellas


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Woo! Got me some of these funky ones and I am telling you, they rock!

First thing I did yesterday when the postman delivered them, was open them, wipe them down with a little reptile disinfectant, and woke Fish up and put him on there....

1.2g!!!!! 

That is so cute don't you think???

Anyway, had to post which ones I got in the end... 

Mini Digital LCD Pocket Scales 1000g/0.1g Kitchen Gold on eBay (end time 07-Feb-10 19:52:52 GMT)


----------

